# dead.letter in /root/...

## SNo0py

Hallo Allerseits,

in /root/ habe ich immer wieder einen dead.letter von /etc/cron.daily/syslogd.sh mit dem Inhalt, dass syslogd-listfiles -a nicht gefunden wurde ("no such file or directory").

Wenn ich aber am Prompt syslogd-listfiles -a eingebe werden alle Dateien angezeigt...

Wo ist da der Fehler bzw. was ist falsch?

Danke,

M.

----------

## cyc

du solltest mal den ssmtp konfigurieren dann gibts keine dead.letters

----------

## SNo0py

Was hat der ssmtp mit den syslogd-listfiles -a zu tun? Ich versteh es zwar nicht, werds aber ausprobieren....  :Wink: 

----------

## meyerm

- dead.letter ist eine angefangene und dann aus irgendwelchen Gruenden abgebrochene Mail. 

- Die Fehlermeldung koennte z.B. bedeuten, dass Du in der Skriptumgebung die PATH Variable nicht gesetzt hast. Gib doch in dem ensprechenden Skript statt "syslogd-listfiles -a" mal den kompletten Pfad davor an.

----------

